# Is using 64 g of RAM even possible on a laptop with a DAW?



## nickp (Jun 3, 2020)

so iv been considering going with 64 gigs of RAM as opposed to 32 on a new MacBook Pro, since iv been messing with kontakt and other VSTs. But someone did tell me, 64g is overkill and most likely my cpu would overload before even using that much due to my DAW. And I know 64 may be useful on a desktop with a more powerful cpu. And also more useful for video needs. However, does anyone know if they can ACTUALLY even use anywhere near that much of RAM before maxing out their DAW? 
I know on my i7 2017 MacBook Pro, the cpu DOES overload before RAM is maxed out, when using a DAW. So I wonder if 64g of RAM for music is even possibly useful when the cpu most likely will be maxed out before it can even use that much.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 3, 2020)

It really totally depends on the library, but yeah, also on amount of processing you do in your DAW.

Also, it makes sense to have more RAM for larger templates with disabled tracks. Then you're always ready.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 4, 2020)

my macbook has 64GB and most sessions make full use of it. Your friend is wrong.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 4, 2020)

Also agree, your friend is misinformed. I upgraded my desktop (iMac) to a 64gb MBP and am happily able to say that I'm running sessions comfortably on this rig that my older machine would choke on. And I've certainly been using almost the full use of 64gb.


----------



## Kent (Jun 4, 2020)

I'll also throw in that having more samples loaded into RAM will actually reduce CPU load somewhat.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

I loaded a new piano in Kontakt yesterday. It was over 1GB RAM. for one piano. 

A lot depends on the libraries you use. Some use a lot of RAM, some use a lot of CPU. Also if you use more audio, you generally use less RAM.


----------



## nickp (Jun 4, 2020)

ok thanks guys, yea I have been into the idea of using synths, kontakt and possibly omnishpere, was thinking I might as well do 64, and then I heard that. Made me second guess the possibility of being able to use that much RAM directly in the DAW. Iv had people tell me with over a hundred tracks they use about 12 gigs of RAM. IV seen videos of people maxing out their cpus with plugins and synths on YouTube but its always their CPU that craps out first with the i9.And my CPU always does max out before RAM so I figured maybe this is true.
But just to double check you guys have actually used more than 32 gigs of RAM solely in DAWs in your laptops? I got some good answers here but I feel one person in fact has here, anyone else? Im still leaning towards it but am slightly on the fence


----------



## nickp (Jun 4, 2020)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> my macbook has 64GB and most sessions make full use of it. Your friend is wrong.


Thats good to know. Where do you find your projects being in terms of tracks? Which VSTs or plugins would you say have pushed your RAM there? Thanks for the response, very helpful


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 4, 2020)

Between 80 and 200 usually. As for ram, it's all the usual suspects - spitfire, orchestral tools, etc etc and lots of soundtoys, melda, izotope


----------



## nickp (Jun 4, 2020)

alright thank you for the perspective I appreciate it


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

It really depends on the type of music you make. I rarely hit 64 GBs because I don’t do a lot of full orchestral music. But I did once create a full template and only got maybe a quarter through before my old 16 go RAM laptop was done and I had to disable tracks. 

So yeah, full orchestral? Definitely get 64 if you can afford it. More pop/rock/EDM/country, 32 is plenty. And you can even do 16 if you had to, but you would need to freeze tracks.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 5, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> It really totally depends on the library, but yeah, also on amount of processing you do in your DAW.
> 
> Also, it makes sense to have more RAM for larger templates with disabled tracks. Then you're always ready.




+1


I have a very old i7 CPU, probably not more powerful than i7 laptop CPUs nowadays are. My metal template chokes the CPU long before the RAM is full, my orchestral template needs over 40GB RAM and the CPU is not maxed out.


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Also had the same concern. But would I benefit from 64GB RAM or a i9 processor? And can 64GB RAM even be used fully if I use the i7?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 6, 2020)

RAM usage doesn't depend on the CPU at all, it depends on how much stuff you open/load.


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Oops, I thought it was somehow related... Anyways, should I get a i9 processor or 64GB RAM? Which one would be more beneficial? (for orchestral)


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 6, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Oops, I thought it was somehow related... Anyways, should I get a i9 processor or 64GB RAM? Which one would be more beneficial? (for orchestral)


The 64GB RAM imho. I wouldn't want to work with less than 64 anymore.


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> The 64GB RAM imho. I wouldn't want to work with less than 64 anymore.


$700 upgrade from 16 to 64GB


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 6, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> $700 upgrade from 16 to 64GB



Yikes. Seems ridiculously overpriced. Is that for a Mac? 

Just for fun I clicked through a PC configurator for a fancy fan-less zero-noise desktop PC today and there the 64 GB RAM upgrade only costed 230 Euro.


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Yikes. Seems ridiculously overpriced. Is that for a Mac?
> 
> Just for fun I clicked through a PC configurator for a fancy fan-less zero-noise desktop PC today and there the 64 GB RAM upgrade only costed 230 Euro.


Yeah, its the 16 inch Macbook Pro...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 6, 2020)

Sell your soul or kidney.


----------

